# Jack went to visit a Nursing Home today!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

As you all know my little lady is still in the nursing home. Well I took Jack in there today and he was an Angel. Just loving all the attention!
Here is some pictures of out visit!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Precious Claudia. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jack is such a sweetie with her. I bet it made her day.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Wonderful! How nice of you Claudia!
hey, love her hair color


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a good boy Jack was! So sweet.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Claudia! That is just beautiful!!!!!!!! Look at her smile!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonderful Claudia...you & Jack certainly know how to light up a day!!!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

That sweet face would brighten up anyone's day. What a nice thing for you and Jack to do.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You can see the joy that Jack spread in her face. Great job you guys.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

way to go Jack.! Anyone would be happy to see you.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm gonna get Jack his CGC and this is a good start for him to get used to a lot of different people.

Yes it made her day, today was also her Birthday


----------



## jennifer_rachel_2004 (Jul 7, 2008)

I love Jack!!!!! Thats my boy!!! Great pictures Claudia. He looks so handsome and happy to be helping that lady. I bet that made her day.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

SoGolden said:


> Wonderful! How nice of you Claudia!
> hey, love her hair color


She has the most beautiful red hair and it's down her back to her butt.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Aww, look how happy she looks. Good boy Jack!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Jack is such a sweetie with her. I bet it made her day.


Jack's been to her house a few times before she ended up in the nursing home. At her house we had to sneak him in, not easy with a 85 pound dog...LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

jennifer_rachel_2004 said:


> I love Jack!!!!! Thats my boy!!! Great pictures Claudia. He looks so handsome and happy to be helping that lady. I bet that made her day.


Thank you, the sad part is she had another stroke tonight, just got the call about 20 minutes ago.

She is doing ok for now, but I know she will be gone very soon.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

That was a very generous & loving thing to do for that sweet lady. I'm sure you left her with a big smile on her face.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Good job Jack!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> That was a very generous & loving thing to do for that sweet lady. I'm sure you left her with a big smile on her face.


Yes she was all smiles, it made her day.

We also visited a couple other rooms, you know how that goes, people see a dog and go awww... so he had quite a day!

He was a little scared walking in, something to work on but did fine walking out and greeting people.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Claudia...what a really nice thing to do!! Jack certainly made her day...bless her heart...her SMILE says it all. GREAT Job Jack!!:smooch:


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like therapy work is in Jacks blood. Way to go buddy.


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

thats so sweet of you and jack...

am sorry to hear about the old lady's condition....


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Pictures of Jack and your lady friend made my day - good boy Jack.


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

Good job! The comfort a dog brings makes anyones day better.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks guys, I plan on taking him back maybe Tuesday.

We gotta work on the walkers with tennis balls on the bottom, that's gonna be a hard one..LOL


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> We gotta work on the walkers with tennis balls on the bottom, that's gonna be a hard one..LOL


Oh boy, that's going to be a challenge!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

SoGolden said:


> Oh boy, that's going to be a challenge!


Yes it will, he loooves his tennis balls..LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I got a call from her today, she wants to see Chloe.

That's gonna be a little hard, Chloe is still on the wild side.

Don't get me wrong she can be an Angel and turn into a holy terror the next minute...LOL


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I missed this thread last week and I'm glad its still close to the top!

Claudia Jack is my hero... he sure can brighten up someones day. I'm sure he did not mind the attention from everyone either. That was great of you to share him


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

AlanK said:


> I missed this thread last week and I'm glad its still close to the top!
> 
> Claudia Jack is my hero... he sure can brighten up someones day. I'm sure he did not mind the attention from everyone either. That was great of you to share him


Thanks Al, yes he liked the attention, he will be a very good Therapy Dog.

He actually had a very good time in there, except for the walk in he was a little skiddish, but he did fine walking out and greeting other people!


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

What a sweet good boy Jack is. Thank you for sharing, Claudia.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

that's beautiful! Jack is a sweetheart!


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

He made the day brighter for a lot of lonely people!!!

An adventure for them as well as Jack!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He went again today, no pictures!

They would just be the same, he really enjoys going so does my lady, she is doing a bit better!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i can't wait to be able to do this with Faith


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

It's a lot of fun and I personally enjoy seeing the happiness in peoples faces.

Right now we're still training but, this is a good place to start!

Hope fully by summer he can take his CGC.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Awwww, what a sweetie Jack is!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks all, we went again today. She is not doing to great.

She wants to go home, there is no way that she can. My company will only provide 40 hours a week paid though Medicare/Medicaid. She needs around the clock care. So the family would have to have someone for night time and weekends.

Jack made her feel a little better about the hole thing, how can you not laugh over this goofy boy!


----------

